# Bristol TV licence dodgers top the list



## tobyjug (Jan 31, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/4664740.stm
Bristol has topped the list of the worst TV licence dodgers in the South West for the second year running.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 31, 2006)

Obviously without Cornwall's smuggling tradition, they lacked the skills to evade the government agents...


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 31, 2006)

The usual balanced reporting on the matter from the BBC as we have come to expect. Plymouth in second place? The shame!


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 31, 2006)

But seeing as there are more people in the Bristol than there are in the rest of the SW, is it any surprise?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 31, 2006)

unlike being bottom of things like school and hospital league tables...

being top of the list for TV licence dodgers does have a bit more of a ring to it.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 31, 2006)

Guess what, they are running *exactly* the same story in my area today.

I wonder if a quick hunt around will turn-up any more "worst" regions for them?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2006)

It's good to see Bridgwater punching well above its weight   

more convictions than its far larger neighbour, Taunton


----------



## Zaskar (Feb 3, 2006)

Taunton, do they have telly there then?


----------



## thefuse (Feb 10, 2006)

i heard the first indoor loo was recently installed in a house in taunton


----------

